
WhatsApp "Bigger than Twitter" with 20 billion messages a day - uladzislau
http://www.digitaltrends.com/mobile/whatsapp-reaches-20-billion-messages-a-day/
======
draugadrotten
how do they make money? what is their business model?

apparently they don't charge for messages and don't charge for ad space.

1\. Build messaging app 2\. !?!? 3\. Profit!!

